# My New photos of Brock Heavy pics



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I got these new photos today. He is looking so nice.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

JD...you must be very proud! He is a HUNK!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! JD, he's a real looker! :shocked:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty :]


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

He's very sharp-it's always so wonderful when members are so pleased and excited with their goats. BTW-checked out your site and it's very good. :shades:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well thanks everyone. I am very proud and can't wait to see the kids he throws. He and my new lil moonspotted boy will be the sires for all the next set of preggy does.

Thank you so much Laura. I have tried very hard with many hours behind it. That is my first one I ever did. The second what Grace's Farm. You can see it at http://www.grayrobinranch.com/gracesfarm


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

However, Crissa from Twilight Farms did both the logo's and is working on some buttons. Just to be clear, I can not take credit for that part.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

He looks great JD. How old is he now?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

7 months old. He will be a biggin...hehe


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

He's only 7 months old??? Wow! Big boy! Very handsome big boy


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh! He is handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...... :greengrin:


----------

